# German Shepherd found



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

A neighbor found a young (<5yr?) German Shepherd, female, running back and forth on the S side of the carretera (frontage road) in la Floresta, opposite Tobolandia. 

The dog is clearly frightened, but not necessarily of people. When found, she was holding her tail tight between her legs; she has calmed down some. She won't accept treats. She appears to be in good healthy, not-underfed, no visible signs of disease, injury, or abuse.

She's wearing a leather collar, properly fitted, but with no identifying tags. This dog does not seem like a stray.

I"ll post a photo as soon as possible.

If you know anything about this dog, please reply to this post or send me a private message so we can provide you contact information.

dogtags


----------

